# [D2G] Tweaking the rooted stock ROM



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

I went back to the rooted stock ROM because I need something stable with reliable GSM data and good battery life, but I miss the tweaky settings offered by CyanogenMod or AOKP. As this is my first time running a stock ROM for any length of time on any Android device, I have no experience tweaking from default factory settings.

What stock apps should I remove? What should I install for better control over the phone? Is there anything specifically Droid-related (other than the boostrapper)?


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Fallingwater said:


> What should I install for better control over the phone?


JRummy's excellent ROM Toolbox Pro is currently on sale for $2.99. If you already have Titanium Backup and Root Explorer, it may be of limited additional utility, but I consider it a must-have otherwise. (It has many other features than what those two apps can do, but theirs are the functions I use the most.)


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 3, 2012)

I do already have both apps... the toolbox page says "performance tweaks". What are these?


----------



## ftfylol (Dec 12, 2011)

Grabbed this from the app info in the play store


> = PERFORMANCE =
> - CPU Sliders -
> ☆ SetCPU & scaling governor
> ☆ CPU Profiles
> ...


----------

